

Why Barack Obama's marijuana betrayal should surprise nobody - BeagleFox
http://www.theweek.co.uk/crime/47303/why-barack-obamas-marijuana-betrayal-should-surprise-nobody

======
GigabyteCoin
> Right now, it's down to maybe $1,000 a pound in the autumn, dropping to $600
> in the Christmas rush.

You can buy marijuana for $600 PER POUND in California?

No, you can't.

I think this writer had a few tokes before he shat out this post.

This is the main problem with "the marijuana movement", we all look like
unprofessional idiots when it gets down to brass tacks.

Marc Emery was one of the more professional people in the industry, and they
were sure to snuff him out quickly. And he was a Canadian.

~~~
leephillips
He's talking about the "price to grower per pound". I guess that would be the
price paid by the people at the top of the distribution chain, far lower than
the retail price on the street. But I'm not sure that's what he means, because
the phrase is not completely clear.

~~~
GigabyteCoin
It's not uncommon for a street dealer to buy a pound and sell it by the gram.

Since the average price for a bad batch of marijuana is bordering $200/ounce
according to <http://www.priceofweed.com/>

That means that a dealer only needs to sell 3 ounces before he turns a profit?
And the other 13 in the pound are profit? Ie... a weed dealer makes $2,600
profit on a $600 investment? $3,200 total? Just by selling 16 ounces?

I live in Canada and I can tell you that's not how the math works :P

A good return on a drug investment is 2 to 3 times your money. The person
you're buying it from isn't an idiot.

~~~
leephillips
I wasn't claiming his numbers are correct; I have no idea. I was just
explaining that he wasn't quoting street prices, but wholesale prices. And the
"price to grower" might not be the price paid by the street dealer, but by the
distributor who sells to the local distributor who sells to the dealer. That's
what I meant by the distribution chain. Just like the vegetables in your local
supermarket are not, in most cases, purchased by the store manager directly
from the farmer. The markup $600/lb --> $200/oz would not surprise me at all,
after the weed passes through three or four levels of distribution.

------
bsphil
Why an article like this winding up on HN should surprise nobody

Seriously though, see me after class.

------
rsanchez1
Thanks again, reddit.

